# H-AS Pharma TD



## Stat42 (Feb 6, 2018)

H-as pharma has come through for me once again. Fast customer service, fast shipping and legitimate gears. Can?t wait to pin and get this new cycle started! 
H-as is as reliable as it gets.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TartCherryChill (Feb 6, 2018)

Why are all you guys posting reviews on your knee pads but not even saying what you took. How it went, etc? These reviews are shite guys cmon. Hold yourselves to a better standard for the other brothers looking for source checking! Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 7, 2018)

Feel free to order some gear.. Blast it.. and Review it .. 

Show us how it's done bro.



TartCherryChill said:


> Why are all you guys posting reviews on your knee pads but not even saying what you took. How it went, etc? These reviews are shite guys cmon. Hold yourselves to a better standard for the other brothers looking for source checking! Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 9, 2018)

TartCherryChill said:


> Why are all you guys posting reviews on your knee pads but not even saying what you took. How it went, etc? These reviews are shite guys cmon. Hold yourselves to a better standard for the other brothers looking for source checking! Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too feel like it's all just touchdown pics. I came here for reviews on quality of the source with lab testing hopefully included and can't find anything to support the claim of it being the best source. Yes they get the product to people fast but is it good? Then you're just told to order some not knowing the quality and take a chance injecting it into yourself to 'show how it's done'.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 10, 2018)

docholiday08 said:


> I too feel like it's all just touchdown pics. I came here for reviews on quality of the source with lab testing hopefully included and can't find anything to support the claim of it being the best source. Yes they get the product to people fast but is it good? Then you're just told to order some not knowing the quality and take a chance injecting it into yourself to 'show how it's done'.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


what else is there to this game? TD and labs right? and for other products side effects


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 10, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> what else is there to this game? TD and labs right? and for other products side effects


That's what we are saying, there are no labs being posted.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2018)

We welcome you to order some gear.. blast it.. then get labs... come back here and post n review.. 

I'd be willing to bet if you were going to get labs and post.. I'm sure whatever sponsor you choose to order from, will work something out with you.. as well as, help guide you to make sure proper protocol is followed. 

Now.. for my answer. I don't feel the need to waste my time and money doing all that anymore. I have 2 places that I stand behind.. This is do my own personal results along with some of my friends. I do not feel the need to want to convince anyone that badly they should try this place or that place. Ask for an opinion .. happy to share.. Ask for blood test results.. I'll tell you to get your own, because those are the only ones that matter bro. 



docholiday08 said:


> That's what we are saying, there are no labs being posted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 11, 2018)

BadGas said:


> We welcome you to order some gear.. blast it.. then get labs... come back here and post n review..
> 
> I'd be willing to bet if you were going to get labs and post.. I'm sure whatever sponsor you choose to order from, will work something out with you.. as well as, help guide you to make sure proper protocol is followed.
> 
> Now.. for my answer. I don't feel the need to waste my time and money doing all that anymore. I have 2 places that I stand behind.. This is do my own personal results along with some of my friends. I do not feel the need to want to convince anyone that badly they should try this place or that place. Ask for an opinion .. happy to share.. Ask for blood test results.. I'll tell you to get your own, because those are the only ones that matter bro.


You win my vote with that response lol! I'll grab a few things soon. 

Just don't want another abcess and year long recovery O.O

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2018)

Brother.. been pinning 3mL a pop ... 
Not one lump.. or abcess.. 

To your defense.. I will say that early last year.. I bought some T300 from another sponsor here along with Test Prop (I'm a fan of blasting 1mL prop with T300 for extra early pop)... Bro..every time I pinned, my quad/delt would swell up bright red.. be warm to touch.. and I'd fever for 2-3 days.. Some said it was Test flu.. I know it was not Test flu. Tossed all my gear.. post cycled ... and thats when I said I'm done shopping for good deals.. I'm sticking with the places I've had no problems with their gear.. gotten the best results ... and thats it. 

It just so happened that HAS dropped all their prices a few months later.. but I'd still be buying my shit from them even if they hadn't.



docholiday08 said:


> You win my vote with that response lol! I'll grab a few things soon.
> 
> Just don't want another abcess and year long recovery O.O
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 11, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Brother.. been pinning 3mL a pop ...
> Not one lump.. or abcess..
> 
> To your defense.. I will say that early last year.. I bought some T300 from another sponsor here along with Test Prop (I'm a fan of blasting 1mL prop with T300 for extra early pop)... Bro..every time I pinned, my quad/delt would swell up bright red.. be warm to touch.. and I'd fever for 2-3 days.. Some said it was Test flu.. I know it was not Test flu. Tossed all my gear.. post cycled ... and thats when I said I'm done shopping for good deals.. I'm sticking with the places I've had no problems with their gear.. gotten the best results ... and thats it.
> ...


Scary shit when it happens!!!! Dump and pray is all you can do 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Montgomery0791 (Feb 11, 2018)

docholiday08 said:


> I too feel like it's all just touchdown pics. I came here for reviews on quality of the source with lab testing hopefully included and can't find anything to support the claim of it being the best source. Yes they get the product to people fast but is it good? Then you're just told to order some not knowing the quality and take a chance injecting it into yourself to 'show how it's done'.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've used tons of gear from several sources and don't have any affiliation with H-AS. Haven't done labs but I see results plus my strength increases dramatically compared to other sources I've used. Excellent results with Sustenon, Parabolan,  Winstrol and D-bol tabs. Great customer service, fast turn around. I won't use anyone else as long as these guys are around.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2018)

I was skeptical just like some of you.. when I first decided to jump in and give them a try.. Trying a new place sucks. Sometimes their oils are great and orals sux.. Other times some oils are great while some give you infections.. LOL. 

I consider myself lucky I have 2 sponsors that I trust with all of my needs.. H-AS offers that best value tho.. hands down.. 
Just the price of their T400.. and their orals when you factor dosing.. I'll be coming back here for most of my needs.. 
The only reason why I go to the other place.. is when I absolutely need something in a pretty package and as close to pharm grade as I can find.. without going that route specifically.. and the other place has some custom blends that are high mg's per mL and painless and highly effective. Good to add on cycles with say .. Primo Enanthate.. when running 1g/week is optimal. Ya tend to run out of room in the syringe real fast .. so having a good source for blends is optimal. 



Montgomery0791 said:


> I've used tons of gear from several sources and don't have any affiliation with H-AS. Haven't done labs but I see results plus my strength increases dramatically compared to other sources I've used. Excellent results with Sustenon, Parabolan,  Winstrol and D-bol tabs. Great customer service, fast turn around. I won't use anyone else as long as these guys are around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 12, 2018)

as far as I understand it you can only get labs thet show elevated test or gh levels, there are no labs for tren or mast


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hahaha if only you knew what their lab tests said XP 

Get over to anasci to see how much they are fucking you over

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 18, 2018)

OK mods.. clearly this douche is just a cheerleader for another forum.. and doesn't know how to play nice when in someone else home.. 

So do what you do.. 



docholiday08 said:


> Hahaha if only you knew what their lab tests said XP
> 
> Get over to anasci to see how much they are fucking you over
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 19, 2018)

BadGas said:


> OK mods.. clearly this douche is just a cheerleader for another forum.. and doesn't know how to play nice when in someone else home..
> 
> So do what you do..



Just trying to save people the hassle of being screwed over. Take it or leave it, up to you all. I can't force anyone to not buy, but I want people to know there are tests out there since I've searched this site and found nothing as far as actual lab tests go. So I went and found them and the results were shocking. So please keep juicing on that shit Bad Gas, you won't hurt my feelings. I came to this forum 'first' in hopes to find a sponsor that wouldn't give me another abcess. I still love this site but I am letting people know that they can and should go look at the lab tests that came back a few days ago. 5 different vials all pre H-AS sale. So if this post gets me banned then I know that I don't want to be a part of this forum while I'm trying to help people. The only reason I'm targeting H-AS is because of the amount of people jumping on board and just going by "feel" and not actually testing anything.


----------



## Montgomery0791 (Feb 19, 2018)

docholiday08 said:


> Just trying to save people the hassle of being screwed over. Take it or leave it, up to you all. I can't force anyone to not buy, but I want people to know there are tests out there since I've searched this site and found nothing as far as actual lab tests go. So I went and found them and the results were shocking. So please keep juicing on that shit Bad Gas, you won't hurt my feelings. I came to this forum 'first' in hopes to find a sponsor that wouldn't give me another abcess. I still love this site but I am letting people know that they can and should go look at the lab tests that came back a few days ago. 5 different vials all pre H-AS sale. So if this post gets me banned then I know that I don't want to be a part of this forum while I'm trying to help people. The only reason I'm targeting H-AS is because of the amount of people jumping on board and just going by "feel" and not actually testing anything.


 hey hack. I go by results and what my testosterone levels are when I get checked by my doctor and they've always been around 3000ng when using any products I've gotten from H -AS.Why should I trust your opinion or anyone else claiming they lab tested H-AS products. How do I know that those claiming they tested there products didn't tamper with the samples or had there own hidden agenda. I've never had any abscess any issues with Pip with any product I use from H- AS, so give it a rest. 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 19, 2018)

Does anyone know the oil used in h-as ?


----------



## BadGas (Feb 20, 2018)

Brother. Just go away. You have no interest in this sponsor.. Only bashing this sponsor (and I'm sure in time.. others as well).. 
Go crawl back under bridge troll.



docholiday08 said:


> Just trying to save people the hassle of being screwed over. Take it or leave it, up to you all. I can't force anyone to not buy, but I want people to know there are tests out there since I've searched this site and found nothing as far as actual lab tests go. So I went and found them and the results were shocking. So please keep juicing on that shit Bad Gas, you won't hurt my feelings. I came to this forum 'first' in hopes to find a sponsor that wouldn't give me another abcess. I still love this site but I am letting people know that they can and should go look at the lab tests that came back a few days ago. 5 different vials all pre H-AS sale. So if this post gets me banned then I know that I don't want to be a part of this forum while I'm trying to help people. The only reason I'm targeting H-AS is because of the amount of people jumping on board and just going by "feel" and not actually testing anything.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Feb 22, 2018)

Already pmed Prince, docholiday08  is the account from someone who try to slander us as on other forums. Benefit conflict!!!!


docholiday08, you can shut up from now on.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 22, 2018)

We got your back our brothers from H-AS ... 



h-as.pharma said:


> Already pmed Prince, docholiday08  is the account from someone who try to slander us as on other forums. Benefit conflict!!!!
> 
> 
> docholiday08, you can shut up from now on.


----------



## TartCherryChill (Feb 23, 2018)

No more TD threads. This needs to end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

